# Inducing a bleed



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

We are waiting for af to arrive so I can get my next lot of bloods done and a hsg booked.  I was told to see my doctor and get a prescription to induce a bleed if I hadn't bled, which I did a couple of weeks ago.  I finished my course of tablets Sunday morning and so far nothing.  Anyone give me an idea of how long it should take for a bleed to arrive?  I was under the impression it would be soon as my doctor told me which day to start taking them so my blood test would be in the week (she mentioned Monday and it is Wednesday now and nothing).  How long should I wait before contacting the doctor again?  Don't want to go if it usually takes longer and I'm just being impatient!  I have PCO if that makes any difference (and am on about cd70 now).


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

I take norethisterone to induce bleeds and it usually takes 5-7 days for af to start after I've stopped the norethisterone. Hope af makes an appearance soon. 
Lx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi, I'm the same at around 5 days. 10 was the longest I had to wait. V frustrating x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hopefully it will show up soon. If not here by Monday I would ring the doctors. 
Lx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

I waited 7 days after taking the tablets for 7 days. Good luck xx


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you all for replies, it was norethisterone I was taking.  I will wait until Monday and if no af then I will call the doctors then.


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

I was reading the instruction leaflet from my prescription and it mentioned having to do a pg test if you didn't bleed before they would give you more so thought I would pee on a stick.  As usual the control line appeared nice and dark so I left it in the bathroom and got on with work.  When I went back in there later there was the faintest second line, I couldn't believe it so did another test, same again.  Went out and got myself a digital and we tested this morning (5.30 am I couldn't wait any longer) and it is positive, 1-2 weeks!  In shock right now especially as I was told I don't ovulate (and have never had a positive opk in two years).  Please be a sticky one.


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Aw that's amazing news hun. Hope it's a sticky one too. Congratulations. 
X


----------

